# Good Genetics? How can you tell?



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey I've been training for like 8 months now. And I'm at like 14% BF,with 18 inch arms and weighing at 105.5kg(And I'm black if that makes any difference which some people are certain of). I see loads of people start out skinny where as I started out big without even lifting weights or a physically demanding sport.

Used a genetic potential calculator(which I think is BS) saying I could get 19.5 inch arms and all these other cray stats.

Does this mean I have good genetic for adding size?

BTW I'm Natural and I've just got on the creapure hype!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

if thats the case youve deffo good decent genetics

although to many variables but you obviously wont have trouble getting big

black people do deff have better genes IMO


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i dont think its how big you start that determines your gentics IMO.

but you are defo off to a good start already!

i really wouldnt worry about it mate, get your head down eat train and sleep and let the results speak for themselves


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

pics or i call Nogenetics pmsl !!!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

It's weird because before I was just lifting with my friends but now I'm more serious about it, and they've been training for 3 years longer than me and I'm bigger and stronger than them. Before people asked if I worked out and I was like "no" and they always thought I was lying.

Thanks for the reply Rick, I was curious as you rarely ever see a normal muscular person having a big transformation. Everyone is either skinny or fat to huge. I guess they all go pro and take stuff?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

going pro is alot more than just genetics, you gotta have the mindset for it IMO

good that your serious about lifting now! should be huge in no time


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

er yes you definitely have good size genetics


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Black people = good genes

White people = the devil!

:lol:


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

IronDan said:


> What your calves like tho? :whistling:


My calves are really high up but they're 17 inches. Dont know if that's big or small



tprice said:


> going pro is alot more than just genetics, you gotta have the mindset for it IMO
> 
> good that your serious about lifting now! should be huge in no time


I see I see. I'll just continue the way I am reading and getting my info off this site. Thanks to everyone who replied to my question really helped me a lot

Edit: Can you send personal messages on this site?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

go and get massive


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

IronDan said:


> What your calves like tho? :whistling:


Come on you know what are calves are like...

And to above, I think genetics play a big part in becoming a pro!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Black people deffo have better genetics IMO, i have a couple of friends that don't even go to the gym, when we all went Ibiza last year they looked awesome and had visible abs and decent shape with no training! just not fair.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

I suppose you could say that being fairly big already are good genetics, but you could also have a poor frame body building wise and look like a fridge. On the other hand you could be skinny starting but have a small waist and broad sholders which would be very desirable too.

Just look at it this way, your already at a size that a lot of new lads would take aes to get too.

Keep on liftin bro


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

You sure your momma hasn't been slipping any roids in your cornflakes mate?


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

JimboSlice said:


> You sure your momma hasn't been slipping any roids in your cornflakes mate?


Haha I'm sure she isnt as she's against me weight training because I get stretch marks everywhere.


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

U obviously have good genetics and u know it ! :lol:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

I call no genetics till photo proof!


----------

